# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Java] Mapping XML <> Java

## webspeak

Bonjour, 

Je reoit un fichier XML de 200 Mo, contenant la liste de mes Clients et de leurs infos perso (Noms, Adresse, Num tel...).

J'aimerai le parser et le mapper directement avec mon Objet Client  l'aide d'un framework comme Castor XML.

Je me pose la question concernant la volumtrie de monn fichier. Est-ce que celui-ci est entirement mont en RAM, ou est ce que chaque entit "Client" de mon fichier sont traites les unes  la suite des autres pour crer l'objet "Client" correspondant ?

Merci de votre aide...

PS: Si vous avez des retours d'experience sur d'autres FWK XML <> Java, n'hsitez pas !! ;-)

Bart

----------


## Invit

Je connais xstream.
C'est pas trop mal.
Mais je peux pas t'aider pour ta question.

----------


## hellipse

d'aprs ce que je sais, Jdom en parsant ton fichier, il met tout en mmoire (fichier 200 M c'est norme). 
A ta place j'utiliserai SAX(lecture sequentielle).

----------


## SteelBox

Je suis intress par la question du mapping XML. Quels sont les API existantes ? si vous avez des infomations ou des avis sur certaines d'entre elles, je preneur.
Je cherche a mapper mes classes Java dans un fichier XML et inversement le plus simplement possible sachant que la volumtrie des classes Java ne devrait pas etre importante.
Merci  ::D:

----------


## wtfu

renseigne toi sur jaxb c'est exactement ce que tu cherches, objets java mapps en xml et vice et versa.
c'est directement inclus dans le jwsdp de sun

----------


## VinceFromBcn

Sinon, il y a celui l qui est pas mal du tout:

http://jibx.sourceforge.net/

----------


## SteelBox

J'ai dj pris DOM pour mapper mes objets mais merci pour les infos  :;):

----------


## Alwin

Avis personnel, commons-digester.

----------

